# How to make your own logo on your cube (Video)



## Amir Afiq (Oct 20, 2017)

Hope this vid helps, if you have any question feel free to ask me by replying to this thread or comment on the video


----------



## Pedro Silva dos Santos (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 27, 2017)

Amir Afiq said:


> Hope this vid helps, if you have any question feel free to ask me by replying to this thread or comment on the video


Very cool!


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Oct 29, 2017)

Do you have to use sellotape?


----------



## Amir Afiq (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes 


Rafael Paulino said:


> Do you have to use sellotape?


----------



## cuongit (Nov 5, 2017)

wow, genious. Thanks for your sharing>3


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 5, 2017)

Amazing.


----------

